# Now Available: Jack Collectible



## Jeremy (Oct 31, 2016)

As announced last week, the Jack collectible is now available as the first of our character collectibles!





You can find the collectible in the shop for 310 Bells. Only one can be purchase per person, but this will be turned off after they are no longer available from the shop.  The others will be announced after the Halloween event.


----------



## whatnamenow (Oct 31, 2016)

This one looks so great! its adorable :]


----------



## Aquari (Oct 31, 2016)

got em!


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2016)

Got the 4th one


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2016)

>1031 stock

lol


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh so we can only have one each like the happy home designers?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 31, 2016)

Just grabbed myself a Jack Collectible.


----------



## N a t (Oct 31, 2016)

Got him, YAY. Thank you!


----------



## mogyay (Oct 31, 2016)

yay, cute! i kinda hope they're not all gonna be this price though sigh


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 31, 2016)

When do they go out of sale? Also can some one spare me some bells plz?


----------



## Amilee (Oct 31, 2016)

got it c: 

not really cheap...


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 31, 2016)

I was so scared it would be 1031 TBT like the items in the game...


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 31, 2016)

I just LOVE Jack! He looks great guys!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 31, 2016)

Yay bought it in time


----------



## p e p p e r (Oct 31, 2016)

My favorite collectible!!!


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 31, 2016)

A bit expensive but it looks awesome.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 31, 2016)

My wallet is dead.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh I want it, but I don't want it in the middle of my candies... :/


----------



## seliph (Oct 31, 2016)

I'M TRYNA SAVE UP WHY HAVE YOU DONE THIS JEREMIAH

was it because of the callout thread

- - - Post Merge - - -



TykiButterfree said:


> Oh I want it, but I don't want it in the middle of my candies... :/



It's gonna look weird anyways since there's 6 candies and he's gonna push one down, breaking a candy row. Might as well get him.

EDIT: I just got my orange candy AFTER I bought Jack, it looks like they dated the candies conveniently so you'll have a nice row!


----------



## Chicha (Oct 31, 2016)

It looks great! Thanks staff for the Jack collectible!


----------



## Amilee (Oct 31, 2016)

nvll said:


> EDIT: I just got my orange candy AFTER I bought Jack, it looks like they dated the candies conveniently so you'll have a nice row!



omg thats amazing  yaaay thanks to whoever thought of this!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 31, 2016)

nvll said:


> I'M TRYNA SAVE UP WHY HAVE YOU DONE THIS JEREMIAH
> 
> was it because of the callout thread
> 
> ...



Oh sweet! I thought it was weird the gold items were lining up. It is neat that they did that with Jack too.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 31, 2016)

nvll said:


> I'M TRYNA SAVE UP WHY HAVE YOU DONE THIS JEREMIAH
> 
> was it because of the callout thread
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing this out. Not that it matters to me since I'm too dumb to figure out this final challenge so I won't end up getting it, but eh, on the off chance I make a lucky guess it's good to know.


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 31, 2016)

Bought it!cx


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 31, 2016)

lol, jack is nice and all...

But a ooey gooey purple candy would be delightful XD (though I guess they are event only this year)

But ey... maybe later?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2016)

I got one! You know, you really should make it to where users can only buy one collectible for *all* of your future collectibles.

Are you sure this is just one of my villagers?


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 31, 2016)

Such a cute collectable ty ^^


----------



## seliph (Oct 31, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> you really should make it to where users can only buy one collectible for *all* of your future collectibles.
> 
> Are you sure this is just one of my villagers?



Looks at your two self-bought Mother's Day carnations and white cosmos


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2016)

nvll said:


> Looks at your two self-bought Mother's Day carnations and white cosmos


Three of each?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 31, 2016)

I love the new Halloween collectibles eeee


----------



## seliph (Oct 31, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Three of each?



That's more than one buddy


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 31, 2016)

nvll said:


> That's more than one buddy &#55357;&#56384;



Wait hey, nvll, where'd you get the orange candy from?


----------



## seliph (Oct 31, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Wait hey, nvll, where'd you get the orange candy from?



The very last event


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 31, 2016)

nvll said:


> The very last event



Ohh I thought that gave you a purple candy...sorry haha, stupid question. Thanks!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2016)

nvll said:


> That's more than one buddy &#55357;&#56384;


Are you saying my idea stinks? Everyone needs lineups, sell them for TBT and not let everyone have enough. And if they missed their chance they missed their chance?


----------



## seliph (Oct 31, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Ohh I thought that gave you a purple candy...sorry haha, stupid question. Thanks!



Nope there's one after the purple candy one d:



Paperboy012305 said:


> Are you saying my idea stinks? Everyone needs lineups, sell them for TBT and not let everyone have enough. And if they missed their chance they missed their chance?



I guess, but what I'm mostly saying is you can't say that all future collectables should only be able to be purchased once while A: having two double collectables yourself and B: then saying "everyone needs lineups" and "if they missed their chance they missed their chance".


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 31, 2016)

welp I don't have enough for Jack ):


----------



## sizzi (Oct 31, 2016)

I think ill hold off for one of the other villager collectibles since Jack is Halloween specific and the others are better for all year. Jack sure does look great though!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 31, 2016)

I hope they let us get more than 1 Jack.

Only 52 sold.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 31, 2016)

Got my Jack!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 31, 2016)

who even has 310 bells to spare like actually


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2016)

Jacob said:


> who even has 310 bells to spare like actually



people were complaining about the mushrooms being too expensive and the staff was like "lol"


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 1, 2016)

Will the purple or orange candies ever become giftable (if they aren't as of this post)?


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Will the purple or orange candies ever become giftable (if they aren't as of this post)?



We're open to the possibility of the candies becoming giftable in the future, but as of now they are exclusive tokens of accomplishment for The Woods Expedition.


----------



## vel (Nov 1, 2016)

wow i actually came on time for a collectible, and i actually have tbt. it's a halloween miracle.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> We're open to the possibility of the candies becoming giftable in the future, but as of now they are exclusive tokens of accomplishment for The Woods Expedition.



will they turn into something else like the orange gift box did?  (please not another lump of coal fiasco...)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 2, 2016)

King Dad said:


> will they turn into something else like the orange gift box did?  (please not another lump of coal fiasco...)



but wouldn't the lump of coal equivalent here be dark candy?

I'd imagine people would love to get their hands on that


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2016)

King Dad said:


> will they turn into something else like the orange gift box did?  (please not another lump of coal fiasco...)



I'm not following this at all.  Why would they turn into anything?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 2, 2016)

well I mean they *are* wrapped....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 2, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> well I mean they *are* wrapped....



Unwrapping the candies is not advised, as these are clearance candy that never got thrown out and are rock solid.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2016)

Tom said:


> Unwrapping the candies is not advised, as these are clearance candy that never got thrown out and are rock solid.



but what if i want to finally feed my family?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 2, 2016)

Tom said:


> Unwrapping the candies is not advised, as these are clearance candy that never got thrown out and are rock solid.



sweet, free weapons


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 2, 2016)

i didnt see it mentioned anywhere-- how long will Jack be in shop?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i didnt see it mentioned anywhere-- how long will Jack be in shop?



The Jack collectible has now been removed from the shop since the Halloween event is ending!


----------

